# José Ximénez, 1601-1672



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

*José Ximénez, 1601-1672*

According to Wiki 'baptised in 1601'. He was born & spent his life in Zaragoza, an organist and the composer of 23 surviving works. He must have been happy in his home town because in 1654 he turned down an appointment to the royal chapel in Madrid.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/José_Ximénez

I suppose his main claim to fame is that his name starts with X, since I had to work hard to find him (for the Baroque Alphabet thread in my Group Baroque Exchange - https://www.talkclassical.com/groups/baroque-exchange-d259-baroque-alphabet-page3.html#gmessage60604.)

But there are a few pleasant pieces on YouTube which I reproduce below.

Batalla de sexto tono. José Ximénez, 1600-1672





"Sacris solemnis" - José Ximénez (1601-1672)





Sacris Solemnis(Mattutino Corpus Domini) - Jose Ximenez ( Aldo Locatelli , organist)


----------

